
NAD+ could regulate aging, may explain rejuvenation - mkempe
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/355/6331/1312
======
mkempe
The high-dosage NMN (boosting production of NAD+) fed to mice via drinking
water appears to be 300 mg/kg of bodyweight/day.

How much would it cost to produce 5 grams per day (adjusted for a couple of
humans)? and how could a regular, motivated (software) engineer learn to do
it?

Edit: adjusted the dose to 1/12th for mice-to-human adjustment, we're looking
at 5g NMN/day for a couple (not 50g).

------
mkempe
Here is the description via Harvard: "Critical step found in DNA repair,
cellular aging" [1]

[1] [http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/03/harvard-
scient...](http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2017/03/harvard-scientists-
pinpoint-critical-step-in-dna-repair-cellular-aging/)

------
cwisecarver
Related: [https://www.elysiumhealth.com](https://www.elysiumhealth.com)

I've been taking this for about 6 months. Haven't noticed much other than
better sleep, easier to wake upon time feeling refreshed.

~~~
mkempe
That's NR, not NMN. Also, the daily Elysium dose of NR is 500mg, much less in
proportion to body weight than what was fed to the mice in this Harvard study.

Added: Thanks to jclos below. The human-mouse-equivalent NMN dose would be
1/12th, 25mg/kg of bodyweight/day.

~~~
jclos
Keep in mind that there is no 1:1 mapping between mg/kg/day for mice and for
humans due to difference in metabolism. [http://www.ergo-
log.com/calculatethehumandosage.html](http://www.ergo-
log.com/calculatethehumandosage.html) gives a couple of useful formulas to
calculate the actual dosage for humans and it's much more reasonable.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Having done some ECLSS stuff it takes about 13 mice to equal metabolic load of
a human. This does not add up if you use mass alone, but comes out pretty
close using volume/surface area metric.

------
caycep
that being said, NAD is so ubiquitous that I can't imagine it is the only
factor. It's may be more akin to saying if you use Chevron gas with techron
vs. Arco gas, that your engine may last another 5,000 miles or something. But
it doesn't address primary causes of engine failure based on design,
engineering, etc.

~~~
fiter
I don't think a car analogy is apt because a car isn't self-repairing like
many biological processes.

